

A Peek Inside Google’s Gmail Usability Lab - wumi
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/22/a-peak-inside-googles-usability-lab/

======
vixen99
Peaks are for summits, It's a 'peek'.

~~~
gruseom
Perhaps they have a mountain in the lab so they can test how usable things are
at altitude.

------
chrisbroadfoot
> It also has a number of discrete cameras (and a microphone) that keep an eye
> on the user herself as well as the screen.

They only test females?

